# Legs on the new Avery's! Messed up!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Picked up a 6 pack of the GH full body Canada's with the flocked heads last night and they look very sweet! I was sceptical to say the least about the flocking, but now I believe the hype! Anyway, for such a nice decoy...As a bird taxidermist, I can't help but notice how screwed up the one leg is! The bird looks like it's walking on a broken leg! Anyone else notice this? Somebody screwed up in China!


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

The legs are designed to similate a walking goose. It is to avoid the toy soldier look of some of GHG's compeitors. You want realism, go get some motion stakes on those bad boys. You'll probably leave the bases at home!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i don't like that little knob you have to turn to keep the base on either. i think those little plastic knobs that hold the bases in will break in cold weather.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I understand it's suppose to be a walking goose, however the leg is wrong! Unless it is a pigeon toed goose! The webbing of the foot is set in a way, that it would have to broken to walk that way! Try turning your ankle that way. You'll see what I mean! A goose doesn't walk that way! I do a lot of studies on gamebirds and their attitudes! 
Don't get me wrong...I love the decoy, it just seems for such a nice product, they would have got it right!


----------



## Mallyard (Jul 13, 2004)

I don't think the geese will flare from a weird looking goose joint. Do you?

Mallyard


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

what about the feet on silo's,or lack their of, birds still seem to come into them.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Never said they would flare or they wouldn't work! If a goose gets that close to see the inaccurate detail, He'll be dead in my spread! Just pointing something out! As stated earlier...Very sweet decoy Kansas dude!


----------



## Mallyard (Jul 13, 2004)

I know. I was just giving you a bad time. Michigan man, lol. I don't think anyones ever called me Kansas dude. lol. It's all good. And I agree they are a sweet deek.

Mallyard


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Dont' you think the plastic will crack in the cold?? Also, no more carrying 6-8 decoys on my arms at one time, better leave the brittle legs alone!!! :eyeroll: I still like the foots better, even though I was all about the GHG's before. Legs are really "brittle" to say the least.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

yeah i am really not impressed with the way the legs attach. i think if i did buy some i would leave the legs at home and run them with motion stakes.


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

yea i agree with that i dont like the legs and thats whats got me sold on BigFoots. Another thing that i dont like is chipping of the paint i look at some in Cabelas and i was like WTF ?! guess ill leave them here and buy more BFs. Id rather have dekes that are less detailed, and that i wont have to paint, then dekes that im afraid of chipping and the legs breaking on them not to mention i HATE stakes of anykind. Like the infomercial, I want to "set it and forget it" i dont want to shove stakes in the ground.

just my .02 cents

lata, 2d


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Deleted


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well if a picture is worth a thousand words then those are worth a million. Just another reason to stick with USA Big Foots!! Can't imagine putting 10 doz of those together!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i didn't know you needed an enginering degree to put together decoy foot bases. foots all the way


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

All of this negative talk about the GHG's Full-Bodies is really beginning to worry me. I have 3 doz on order, but think its time to cancel the order and add some more BIG FOOTS to spread! Its too bad for such a nice looking decoy that they will most likely prove to be a junk due to problems with their bases and feet along with paint chipping. I like to use my decoys not have to baby them! Who in the world sends out a parts list with their decoys? Thats your first clue about the problems you can look forward to encountering with them in the future. Well only time will tell how durable they really prove to be in the North Country! 10 DAYS LEFT AND COUNTING!


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

if i were u id stick to the bigfoots, its proven that they are tough, wont crack, chip or break in anyway. Plus they have been around long enough to tell if anything is gonna go wrong with them and havent seen any sign of fault with BFs. I'm in the same boat as u, no matter how much u try to baby hunting equip. its gonna get beat up anyways, but i want my 'toys' to take the abuse and not need new ones every year. BFs ALL THE WAY!

lata, 2d

PS. 14 parts to a foot assembly...hmmmm.... :-?


----------



## Labsroc01 (Mar 23, 2004)

I hear ya BROTHER! BIG FOOTS all the way!!!!!!!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

That looks really confusing. :withstupid: I would have to go with the bigfoots. :beer:


----------



## Rusty Hallock (Aug 21, 2004)

SD,

You should not throw any decoy onto the ground or back into the trailer. Number 1 - I do not care what brand of decoy you are using, they will not stand up to the abuse. After 25 years of goose hunting, I have gunned over all of the major brands. None of them will hold up to this day in and day out abuse. This is a unreasonable expectation. I have a couple of buddies that throw decoys in and out of trailers. Their decoys have paint missing and parts held on by epoxy. No, they are not GHG decoys, they were another major brand. Number 2 - Even if a decoy manufacture made a decoy that would hold up to this abuse, you still should not throw your decoys. What is the sense of having top of the line decoys covered in mud/dirt. It seems to me you are defeating the purpose of gunning over top of the line decoys.

Avery listened to customer feedback last year and built a foot base assembly that is easy to assemble and remove. The scan you posted is a little misleading. The RealFeet foot bases are assembled during manufacturing. To assemble, the customer has to do place the foot base on the decoy and turn the quarter turn knob. The full body is now assembled. The locking system has only the cam, 2 springs, and a knob. If a person does not disassemble the full body after each hunt, then this is the last time those (4) parts will ever have to be moved.

As far as the paperwork you posted, most of that paperwork addresses helpful hints as far as field hunting, care of decoys, and care of the flocking. As a manufacturer, you have to assume your customer has never used that particular product. I call this excellent customer service.

As far as the paint is concerned, my 2003 GHG full bodies held up great. I hunted my full bodies from mid-November thru mid-Febubary. The paint held up great. No, I did not throw my decoys out of my truck. They were transported piled on top of each other. They stayed in the back of my pick up the entire season. The only time my full bodies left my truck were for hunting. It is funny that you took the time to scan the instructions and post and not a picture of the decoys. It makes me wonder if the decoy paint was even chipped. If you or anybody has a problem with any Avery and/or GHG product, the proper way to handle the problem is to contact Avery's Customer Service Department. Not to come on line and begin a thread like this one.I attached the link below to Avery's Customer Service Department for future reference.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sounds like someone must have stock in the company!


----------



## Rusty Hallock (Aug 21, 2004)

PorkChop,

I do not need to own stock in a company to be impressed with a companies products and their performance. I just wanted to clear up a misleading post and express my opinion.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

How many of you dudes have field tested these decoys??
Uh, sounds like none!! I for one will this fall and then make my judgement. :roll:

The price alone has sold me and having a goose nut like Zink put his name beside them is a deal closer. This guy is no schlepp when it comes to bustin geese and endorsing a product for that purpose! :wink: 
We hauled 3 dozen life-size mallard decoys for 15000+ miles in the Suburban and not to mention puttin' them out and pickin' up dozens of times in all sorts of conditions and have nothing but good to say about the quality.
Oh yeah, and I know it's comin', the Made in the USA rant- take all your tvs, vcrs, dvd players and rest of the import crap back to the blood suckin' business wreckin' Walmart you bought from , then give me that argument!! dd:

I have a trailer full of foots and think they are the cats you now what, but I think the different look and positions are going to really add a whole new dimension to the spread.

There I've dished my measly :2cents: now I'm going to watch Take'em 6 again and cus out the local bonehead guide thats pimpin' goose huntin' over here!! :bs:


----------



## Mallyard (Jul 13, 2004)

:withstupid: 
Ha.... Thanks rusty, sounds good to me. It's nice to know that there is a company out there who knows what there doin.

Mallyard


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Rusty your opinion is welcome! Was not trying to give you a low blow or anything. Maybe I mistook you passion for Avery. My opinion though is that if they are such a great company then they would have had the decoys right the first time. They would have ensured the china men did it right. But they did not. A lot of guys dropped big bucks and got a shaddy product. I am glad to see they are fixing it but I think they should have done it right the first time. And I have a hard time support companies that take the easy way out by sending there business to a country that wants to take ours over.

As far as Zink putting his name on it well there are a lot of big names endorsing products that truely suck. One big shocker that comes to mind is the duck commander and those crappy decoys he says are the most realistic decoy he has ever seen. My 2 year old could make a better duck decoy. And as far as the BUY USA comment. My first choice will always be USA. Sometimes that is not always possible so you have to use an alternative countries' products. Shoes are one example. Anyway if it says Made in China my money will not be spent on it about 90% of the time. I don't spend much time at Walmart (Chinamart) for that very reason.

Don't get me wrong those dekes look good but Big Foots are for me. Just my opinion!


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

i think that these forums are funny..... we are all trying to compare chevy to ford. they both get us and our dekes to the field and yet we dont fight about what trucks everyone has. BFs and GHG both do the job and we are talking about detail, who the hell cares cuz geese dont get close enough to see the feet and/or if the feathers are real or not. if they ever get that close and dont die i should give up goose hunting. Check out some of the goose hunting videos they are getting them to land in the spread with BFs so those work and the GHG have better detail so im 99.9% sure that they will work. I would like to take this time to remind u all that geese have poor sight, thats y u can use texas rigs to kill geese. Sure im a fan of the BF cuz i have them and put them thru hell and came out perfect, but there could be 3 hunting parties in the same general area 1) in a field with BFs 2) in a field with GHG 3) with economy shells for 50$ a doz..... the only difference between them is group 3 is on the X. all the money spent on the fullbodies doesnt mean sh*t now. Think about it........ :wink:

Lata, 2d

PS: its like Real Estate. LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> Sounds like someone must have stock in the company!


He's an Avery Pro-Staffer so I have to commend him for sticking up for his product.

I apology if I confused anyone regarding the bases. I was just stating that the bases, which do come assembled, contain many parts. I guess I should have worded the sentence differently.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

The difference between Fred and Phil.
Phil hangs his name on a product and that is where it ends, his hands are only dirty from duck blood. :-?

Fred on the other hand is up to his neck in this products developement.
He did all the carving for each pose, spent months upon months over in the red republic coaching those chinese manufacturers to get the product right, personally field tested before they ever got to market, went back for more training and adjustments. He is most likely still not satisfied!!

Don't get me wrong, I too am for Made in the USA- but on this one I'll dignify his effort and atleast try his product.


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

BigFoot:

American Made Goose Decoys
BIG FOOT THE DECOY
2004 our 20th ANNIVERSARY YEAR

Clinton Decoy Company
PREMIUM GUNNING DECOYS SINCE 1958

IM SOLD ON THEM!!!! Screw taking jobs over sea!!!

lata, 2d

lol, i had to add that


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> He's an Avery Pro-Staffer so I have to commend him for sticking up for his product.


Well that would explain it. It only benefits him to support the product.

Phil Robertson was the first that came to mind and I do agree with your opinion of him. There are others.

I do commend Freddy for continuing to improve the product. I just feel he should have done all of this before the first dekes hit the market.

We can go round and round but it really ain't worth it. Honestly if the decoys were made here I would be buying them but our enemy is making them and therefore they are not for me!

Seeing any birds in the capital city?


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Chopper, theres a few around but to really get in to em' its about an hour drive in three directions from town. They are somewhat consistent in their patterns as long as it is cool or wet, when she warms up though they switch and tend to split up and feed here and there.

You ever get down this way pm me and maybe we can kabitz over a coffee or a cool one!! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The birds are doing the same here. I took 1 - 14 Sep off so hopefully I will connect with some of them.

I will definitely let you know when I come down there! :beer: Love the pictures of the new hardcores in you photo album. Now those are some nice decoys!! Are they holding up?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

Hardcores?? Good luck with holding up, in my opinion. I'd rather take the GHG's.

Anyways, our three guys now have 2 1/2 dozen GHG's with the week legs, hopefully they won't break during the season. IF THEY DO, motion stakes will be applied, but only if necessary.

I'm still sticking to foots first, but have 6 different fullbody brands mixed up in my spread, so we should be fine..... 8)


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Not sure on the hardcores yet, my 7 year old son and I are still too busy drooling over em' to give them the test!
The stand looks kinda cheezy but it really is functional as far giving the decoy movement.
Waayy smaller than foots, good for goose ducks(lessors).


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Are those the normal Hardcores or the Lessors?

Did you have that Ross goose mounted here in ND? I would like to get a big honka mounted like that.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is a world economy...there are millions of AMERICAN workers who make products that are shipped out of the country...so what if other countries said...We aren't buying anything made in America????All those workers would also be out of a job.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

They are the reg. HCs
I had a gal here in Bis do the Ross, a little testy but she did a good job. She and the hubby are in biz together, he does the big game stuff and she does the birds and fish. I only used them once and went crawlin' back to my main man with a huge pain in the wallet area.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

We are not planning on taking them over and if anything we would be there to help them.


----------

